# collection overhaul



## moonie (Nov 11, 2007)

I am thinking about redoing my collection. What pirenhas would you keep what piranhas would you sell?
sorry about the pics thay are not the best.


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

I would keep them all! You have a great collection. I'm sure whatever choice you make, it'll be tough.


----------



## nero1 (Jul 26, 2008)

Hmm I would not sell any! Honestly I mean it. Those are some nice fish you got. All you are missing is a Manuli and that would complete my dream collection.


----------



## Parsa (Nov 12, 2008)

atleast keep the pygos and the rhom!


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

You must keep the big rhom


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Not quite sure the purpose of this thread, what are you wanting to do? Buy new fish? Are you not happy with the ones you have now? Seems like you have a nice collection, why sale?


----------



## rhomkeeper (Mar 31, 2008)

keep them all and buy some more to add to it. but if you are unloading i'll take those geryi off your hands, i think the wife would let me get that 500 gallon tank then


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

you just got teh Geryi didnt you?? If anything PERSONALLY I would sell the reds. They are very common and you can get them anywhere. The big Rhom is a keeper!!!


----------



## moonie (Nov 11, 2007)

I will not sell all of them but I do have to many fish at the time and I would like to try every species of piranha so I will know the best piranhas for me
and when spring time come rolling around I will have room for more piranha to try.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

sell the spilos


----------



## shoal king (Oct 27, 2006)

if it where me i would sell the sanchezi, and try for an irritan
Pick one species of pygo's (probably piraya) and have only them. 
maybe sell the little rhom and get a manueli


----------



## moonie (Nov 11, 2007)

I will keep the small black, tern, geryi, gold spilo and one more.
my lfs has some manuelis for 125 bucks 6" to 7" is that a good price?


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

moonie said:


> I will keep the small black, tern, geryi, gold spilo and one more.
> my lfs has some manuelis for 125 bucks 6" to 7" is that a good price?


keep the big rhom


----------



## moonie (Nov 11, 2007)

ICEE said:


> I will keep the small black, tern, geryi, gold spilo and one more.
> my lfs has some manuelis for 125 bucks 6" to 7" is that a good price?


keep the big rhom
[/quote]
is the big rhom a must have if so I will keep him?


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Well IMO, any big rhom is a must have , definitely a keeper.


----------



## shoal king (Oct 27, 2006)

think you should keep the big rhom over the small one. 
that piraya looks great as well


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

Keep them all!

you have a sweet collection


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

moonie said:


> I will keep the small black, tern, geryi, gold spilo and one more.
> my lfs has some manuelis for 125 bucks 6" to 7" is that a good price?


keep the big rhom
[/quote]
*is the big rhom a must have if so I will keep him?
*[/quote]

No offense but if you need to ask that question then you don't know how lucky you are.
Alot of people would "kill" for some of those p's.









Good luck onwhatever you decide.


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

plus, i've found the longer i keep them and take good CARE of them, i have a deeper sense of satisfaction and grow more attached to them.

that's a very nice collection, i wouldn't sell any.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Well, how big is the Rhom?
What size tank is he in?

I want Geryi so its hard to say from me. 
I have a Mac which is my 2nd.
I have never had a big shoal of natts so...

Good luck in your decision.


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

that rhom is awesome, nice and dark, and looks very healthy. that's a keeper for sure.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

primetime3wise said:


> that rhom is awesome, nice and dark, and looks very healthy. that's a keeper for sure.


definately my friend sold his 14incher not too long ago and I'm still busting his chopps about. He also regrets it now.


----------



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

I would keep the big rhom, geryi, sanchezi and spilo.


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

i would get rid of the reds. i like the little spilo you have, they seem to have awesome personality.


----------



## moonie (Nov 11, 2007)

The ELONG, SMALL SPILO and the REDS are gone next may be the CARIBA and RED SPILO.








I did not show them in last post but here thay are for the last time.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

moonie said:


> I will keep the small black, tern, geryi, gold spilo and one more.
> my lfs has some manuelis for 125 bucks 6" to 7" is that a good price?


$125 is a pretty good price for a six to seven inch manny plus keep in mind no shipping costs so yeah go for it.


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

Good looking Elong. Man I dont think I could get rid of any of the Serra's. I would the Reds just cuz you can get them anywhere.


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

moonie said:


> I will keep the small black, tern, geryi, gold spilo and one more.
> my lfs has some manuelis for 125 bucks 6" to 7" is that a good price?


I'd be ready to pay more for a smaller one...


----------



## moonie (Nov 11, 2007)

Ja said:


> I will keep the small black, tern, geryi, gold spilo and one more.
> my lfs has some manuelis for 125 bucks 6" to 7" is that a good price?


$125 is a pretty good price for a six to seven inch manny plus keep in mind no shipping costs so yeah go for it.








[/quote]
thay are going to give it to me for 70 bucks plus it is in tax free Delaware


----------



## superbee (Sep 15, 2008)

moonie said:


> I will keep the small black, tern, geryi, gold spilo and one more.
> my lfs has some manuelis for 125 bucks 6" to 7" is that a good price?


$125 is a pretty good price for a six to seven inch manny plus keep in mind no shipping costs so yeah go for it.








[/quote]
thay are going to give it to me for 70 bucks plus it is in tax free Delaware








[/quote]

Wow!!! 70.00 is a great deal...How many do they have at that price???


----------



## moonie (Nov 11, 2007)

superbee said:


> I will keep the small black, tern, geryi, gold spilo and one more.
> my lfs has some manuelis for 125 bucks 6" to 7" is that a good price?


$125 is a pretty good price for a six to seven inch manny plus keep in mind no shipping costs so yeah go for it.








[/quote]
thay are going to give it to me for 70 bucks plus it is in tax free Delaware








[/quote]

Wow!!! 70.00 is a great deal...How many do they have at that price???
[/quote]
do you want one I can get them to get one more in?


----------



## superbee (Sep 15, 2008)

moonie said:


> I will keep the small black, tern, geryi, gold spilo and one more.
> my lfs has some manuelis for 125 bucks 6" to 7" is that a good price?


$125 is a pretty good price for a six to seven inch manny plus keep in mind no shipping costs so yeah go for it.








[/quote]
thay are going to give it to me for 70 bucks plus it is in tax free Delaware








[/quote]

Wow!!! 70.00 is a great deal...How many do they have at that price???
[/quote]
do you want one I can get them to get one more in?
[/quote]

Where in delaware are you located...Lemme mapquest location..Might be worth the drive....Just got a free 29gal tank yesterday!!


----------



## moonie (Nov 11, 2007)

superbee said:


> I will keep the small black, tern, geryi, gold spilo and one more.
> my lfs has some manuelis for 125 bucks 6" to 7" is that a good price?


$125 is a pretty good price for a six to seven inch manny plus keep in mind no shipping costs so yeah go for it.








[/quote]
thay are going to give it to me for 70 bucks plus it is in tax free Delaware








[/quote]

Wow!!! 70.00 is a great deal...How many do they have at that price???
[/quote]
do you want one I can get them to get one more in?
[/quote]

Where in delaware are you located...Lemme mapquest location..Might be worth the drive....Just got a free 29gal tank yesterday!!
[/quote]
I live in maryland but the pet shop is in Dover DE.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

IMO you need:

Irritans
Manueli
Brandtii

^3 of ,perhaps, the most bad ass piranhas.


----------



## moonie (Nov 11, 2007)

Ex0dus said:


> IMO you need:
> 
> Irritans
> Manueli
> ...


You have the irritan for me I will buy manueli on Dec 9.







Lost my chance to get a brandtii I am still looking for one
if anyone has one for sell I will buy it no matter the cost.


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Im sorry but this thread is overwhelming. I can't beleive you get rid of so many piranhas.


----------



## superbee (Sep 15, 2008)

Malawi- said:


> Im sorry but this thread is overwhelming. I can't beleive you get rid of so many piranhas.


I agree with you kinda on that....Heres why i say that...

since i've been back on this site and back into fish and tring to get my 125 up and running with the holidays and all i keep seeing deals on fish that i want but cant buy right now....

I keep thinking i will never see another manny that i want forsale and then theres another forsale!!!

I guess everyone is different, but these dam fish are so addicting!!!!! I cant wait to buy more...


----------



## Rough996 (Oct 3, 2006)

VERY IMPRESSIVE COLLECTION. I agree with the majority here: KEEP THEM ALL. If you must decide, I don't think I'd EVER get rid of that Rhom. He's beautiful. I'm trying to grow a juvi into a monster like that now. IF you do decide to let the Rhom go, I WILL TAKE HIM OFF YOUR HANDS. I couldn't find one that big around here (MD/DC area), so settled on raising my own monster (despite the nay-sayers). The RBPs are "old hat" and are not nearly as exotic or interesting as some of the others, so if you MUST let something go, I'd get rid of the reds. I know that if you sold me that pretty rhom, my reds would be "exit, stage left".


----------



## moonie (Nov 11, 2007)

Just got me a manny to add to my collection and if I do not like him I will let him go too.
Got a 8" rhom too looks sweet super red eyes and aggressive I like him for know.


----------



## superbee (Sep 15, 2008)

moonie said:


> Just got me a manny to add to my collection and if I do not like him I will let him go too.
> Got a 8" rhom too looks sweet super red eyes and aggressive I like him for know.


Pics???


----------



## Rough996 (Oct 3, 2006)

*SORRY PEOPLE! *I've already picked up that beautiful large black rhom from him. It turned out to be 14" instead of the 15" as advertised, but there's not a bit of disappointment in him... he's a BEAUTIFUL specimen.







THANKS MOONIE!!! He's already enjoying his new home.


----------



## moonie (Nov 11, 2007)

Rough996 said:


> *SORRY PEOPLE! *I've already picked up that beautiful large black rhom from him. It turned out to be 14" instead of the 15" as advertised, but there's not a bit of disappointment in him... he's a BEAUTIFUL specimen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope you enjoy him keep me updated


----------



## moonie (Nov 11, 2007)

new fish REAL WILD REDS just arrived in the states


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

What did you do with the Geryi that was in that tank??


----------



## moonie (Nov 11, 2007)

lo4life said:


> What did you do with the Geryi that was in that tank??


I did not sell him I moved him.


----------



## PELIGROSO PYGO (Aug 27, 2008)

amazing collection, did you feel any emotions giving them away?


----------



## moonie (Nov 11, 2007)

PELIGROSO PYGO said:


> What did you do with the Geryi that was in that tank??


I did not sell him I moved him.
[/quote]


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

moonie said:


> What did you do with the Geryi that was in that tank??


I did not sell him I moved him.
[/quote]

I was gonna say. That Geryi waas to nice to sell.


----------



## moonie (Nov 11, 2007)

superbee said:


> Just got me a manny to add to my collection and if I do not like him I will let him go too.
> Got a 8" rhom too looks sweet super red eyes and aggressive I like him for know.


Pics???
[/quote]


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Time to move to the pics forum. Nice Natts.


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

I wish I could get a new fish every week!! lol


----------



## superbee (Sep 15, 2008)

moonie said:


> Just got me a manny to add to my collection and if I do not like him I will let him go too.
> Got a 8" rhom too looks sweet super red eyes and aggressive I like him for know.


Pics???
[/quote]
[/quote]

Moonie....The manny looks sweet!!!! I will get from you shortley after new year...


----------



## moonie (Nov 11, 2007)

5" guynan rhom or diamond not shore


----------



## moonie (Nov 11, 2007)

caribe and tern


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

I would keep the large rhom, geryi and the piraya then get more piraya for a shoal


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

Geryi, Manny and wild reds look amazing. nice collection


----------



## ALESSANDRO (Jun 26, 2006)

Wow, you have very beautiful fish Sir


----------

